# Hgtv filming american expats in dubai



## kwoolsey

Hi All,

My name is Katie Woolsey and I'm currently casting a brand new international lifestyle/design show for Home & Garden Television here in the States. We are coming to Dubai for our next episode and are looking for fun, enthusiastic American homeowners or renters who have recently moved there and would love to share their story with our viewers. If you are interested in participating, please let me know as soon as possible. We are extremely excited to be filming in Dubai and hope to hear from some of you soon!

Best,
-Katie


----------



## Sunset

Hi Katie.

When do you plan on coming to Dubai? Many of the American expats travel or return to the States for the summer and don't return until the end of August/beginning of September in time for school.

You may want to create a few more posts so that people can leave a private message for you if you need any personal info, such as contact numbers and names.

Good luck with the show!!!


----------



## kwoolsey

Hi There,

Thanks so much for the suggestions. I really appreciate it! I will just post the same message a few more times and then add my contact details on the fourth post  We will be filming in late September or early October so we should be safe with the dates. If you or anyone you know is interested in applying please email. I will give you that address as soon as I'm allowed to post it! Thanks again for your help!

-Katie


----------



## xabiaxica

kwoolsey said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Thanks so much for the suggestions. I really appreciate it! I will just post the same message a few more times and then add my contact details on the fourth post  We will be filming in late September or early October so we should be safe with the dates. If you or anyone you know is interested in applying please email. I will give you that address as soon as I'm allowed to post it! Thanks again for your help!
> 
> -Katie


please don't post the same message over & over - they will just be deleted & the 'spam' alarms will ring

why not just join in some discussions in the Dubai forum


----------



## kwoolsey

Even better idea  I will do that! Thanks so much!


----------



## TrvlrGyrl83

Hi Katie,

I'm an American expat who might be interested in applying for your show. I would like more details at least. I have moved here to Dubai and have been here about 2 months. What is the show going to be about? Thanks!


----------



## kwoolsey

Hi There,

It's great to hear from you! I'd love to see pictures of you and your space if you're interested in applying. This is a lifestyle/design show that will really explore what it's like to live abroad as an American. Each episode focuses on a different city, and episode 11 will focus on Dubai. Thus far we have filmed in Madrid, Sydney, Prague, Geneva and Amsterdam, among others. 

Taping takes on day only and will occur in either late September or early October (we have not gotten exact dates worked out yet). The show will air this fall on HGTV in the States.

I can email a press release to your regular email if you're comfortable sharing that. For some reason it won't let me put my email address into this message as I haven't been an active member on here for long enough!

Thanks so much and I look forward to hearing from you!

-Katie


----------



## CVDS

kwoolsey said:


> Hi There,
> 
> It's great to hear from you! I'd love to see pictures of you and your space if you're interested in applying. This is a lifestyle/design show that will really explore what it's like to live abroad as an American. Each episode focuses on a different city, and episode 11 will focus on Dubai. Thus far we have filmed in Madrid, Sydney, Prague, Geneva and Amsterdam, among others.
> 
> Taping takes on day only and will occur in either late September or early October (we have not gotten exact dates worked out yet). The show will air this fall on HGTV in the States.
> 
> I can email a press release to your regular email if you're comfortable sharing that. For some reason it won't let me put my email address into this message as I haven't been an active member on here for long enough!
> 
> Thanks so much and I look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> -Katie


Katie-

I am an american who is moving to Dubai in the next two weeks in order to teach- I am concerned about being able to find a place that is suitable on my very modest teaching salary... I'm not sure what I am going to find housing wise  in Dubai- I could be interested in participating- PM me and I'll give you my email address.


----------



## TrvlrGyrl83

Hi Katie,

Can you PM your email address for more information if you are still looking? Its not letting me send you a private message. Thanks!


----------



## kwoolsey

My email is [email protected]. Thanks so much and hope to hear from you soon!

-Katie


----------

